

EBay Deal With Buy.com Angers Site's Sellers - The golden era of sellers is over - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/14/technology/14ebay.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
babul
_“It’s a tragic ending to what was once a warm and fuzzy Silicon Valley
story,”_

 _Many believe that eBay has violated the sacred tenet of the “level playing
field,” which its founder, Pierre Omidyar, established as one of the company’s
basic principles._

Sounds like with all the discourse amongst its users, and as it changes its
business model, now is a good time to start creating an alternative to eBay.

~~~
zen53
ebay have just opened up the playing fied...

------
vaksel
Just like all the other eBay news, people will bitch for a week, then go back
to selling on it. eBay is where all the buyers are, if you are looking for a
deal on a new ______, you go on eBay.

